# R for Raspberry



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Haha, that is a funny picture


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Just a question-were you kneeling on the ground when you took this?-it's great. What a beautiful guy!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Super picture. I love his coat and his nice dark nose and eyes.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Super picture. I love his coat and his nice dark nose and eyes.


I agree....he's got a gorgeous coat....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I agree....he's got a gorgeous coat....


Yes he does BUT that TITLE HAS GOT TO GO. Can we start something new PLEASE LOL


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Yes he does BUT that TITLE HAS GOT TO GO. Can we start something new PLEASE LOL


So glad to see that I'm not the only getting tired of these threads.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh man, you guys can't be serious! These are the greatest threads! I love 'em, keep them coming!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Well can they at least be taken out of the chit chat area? I thought we all agreed that this area would be used for non dog related topics. There isn't even any chit chatting going on with it. Just another slew of "Oh isn't he cute". No offense to either of the guys posting these threads, I'm just looking for some change. I can always look elsewhere too. Thats not a problem.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh i LOVE the pictures i'm just sick of the titles. I didn't even look at any of these threads until like wednesday i think. Greg emailed me and brought them to my attention.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Dave - Tom is SUCH a handsome boy!!! Love the blocky head on him and his coat! How in the world did you get that picture?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

mojosmum said:


> Dave - Tom is SUCH a handsome boy!!! Love the blocky head on him and his coat! How in the world did you get that picture?


ah !! that was easy, I just told Tom about all this comotion on the forum and asked him what he thought about it


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

My belief is-"different strokes for different folks"-if you don't care for a thread-don't read it. I just hate for anyone to have their feelings hurt. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

What a great photo, and your dog has a beautiful coat...I love it!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Harleys Mummy said:


> What a great photo, and your dog has a beautiful coat...I love it!


Hi !! looks like little Harley is a similar colour, I'm down in sunny Stoke-On-Trent by the way, bet it's great up there where you are. You're gonna have a great time with your new pup...................enjoy !!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute!! Love how active he is with his tongue!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Now I remember why we don't have alphabet threads anymore


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

" I got the bone and you don't PHHHHZZZZ!!!" LOL


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL! Love that pic. What a great capture.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Now I remember why we don't have alphabet threads anymore


lol......I remember it well..... :uhoh:


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

he's got tricks alright! lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just gorgeous, looks so much like the one my little sister has, great shot


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> " I got the bone and you don't PHHHHZZZZ!!!" LOL


That's a perfect quote for a perfect pic!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> lol......I remember it well..... :uhoh:


Tom certainly is a handsome devil though, in spite of the silly arguments we used to have.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

omg enough already!!!! who keeps bringing these up!!! LOL


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i like these pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love his expression with doing the raspberry. I dont care where it is posted, I read all of the threads. When you open it and dont see the posting you like just close it and open another one, it takes only a couple of seconds. no big deal to me.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> omg enough already!!!! who keeps bringing these up!!! LOL


lol....quit your whining.... :


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

G...didn't mean to scratch an old wound by bringing this up again! I found it and thought it was really cute. For those of you who didn't like it before...Grow Up, and stop reading them! For those of you who haven't seen the Alphabet this way...There's More!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

haha!! that is too cute!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I love his expression with doing the raspberry. I dont care where it is posted, I read all of the threads. When you open it and dont see the posting you like just close it and open another one, it takes only a couple of seconds. no big deal to me.


Very well said Carol and I agree completely. 
Dave, that is another great shot. I love the expressions you get with this guy. Tom is one handsome boy. I think he is just sending signals to all the female goldens out there. LOL!! Great photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> G...didn't mean to scratch a wound by bringing this up again! Grow Up!


Hey, it was fun at the time !!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> lol....quit your whining.... :


But but but...........:doh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Hey, it was fun at the time !!!


It still is! :bowl:


----------

